# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Դատապարտյալը կտրել է ճկույթը և ուղարկել խմբագրություն

## Chuk

> «Նուբարաշեն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում հոկտեմբերի 22-ից հացադուլ հայտարարած դատապարտյալ Սերոբ Մխիթարյանը կտրել է իր ճկույթը եւ այն ուղարկել Henaran.am-ի խմբագրություն:
> Դատապարտյալ հացադուլ էր հայտարարել` բողոքելով իր նկատմամբ կայացրած վճռի եւ ընդհանրապես կալանավայրում տիրող իրավիճակի շուրջ
> “Մենք ստեղ 4 հոգով գալադովկայենք, ինչ ասում ենք վոչ մի բանել չեն անում վոչ բժիշկ են կանչում, վոչել շանտեղ են դնում. Մի խոսքով, օրենքով `օրը 2 թէ 3 անգամ պդի գան ճնշում ճափեն նայեն բայց էս 2 օրա ստղենք, հելը բժիշկ չենք տեսել.մեր մոտ տղա կա էրեկ ինչքան դավադիտ արին վոր սըրանքել մեզ շան տեղ չեդրի, ինքն էլ բռնեց ասեց կամ ինձ զոն տարեք կամ ել մատես կդռումեմ ու սրանքել չհավտացին, ինքնել բռնեց էրեկ մատը կդռեց ճըկուտե ու ուզում ենք վոր թերթերով տպեն իրանք ինչեն խոսում ու ինչեն անում ընենց, որ նեռսում բառդակա տիրում, հետիս 2 տղեքրը բերաները կարել են, էսել սպասում եմ վաղը դատավորը ինչ կասի եթե երկարացրեց կամ հոդվածը` 132-ը չեխանօն եսել եմ ճկուտս կդռումեմ եւ ուղարկեք դադախազին վոր սկսեն լուռջ նայել”,-գրված է նամակում:
> Նամակում կար նաեւ հեռախոսահամար, որով մենք զանգահարեցինք: Պարզվեց, “Նուբարաշեն” ՔԿ հաստատությունում գտնվող Սերոբ Մխիթարյանի մոր հեռախոսահամարն է: “Այո, երկուշաբթի օրվանից 20 տարեկան տղաս հացադուլ ա հայտարարել,ա սում են իրեն վնասել ա: Գողության համար ա դատվել, 6 տարի տվել են, բայց անօրինական ա, տղաս մեղավոր չի: Իրանց ոչ մեկը չեն լսում”,-ասաց տիկին Մարիետան:
> Ի դեպ, դատապարտյալի կտրված ճկույթը եւս Հենարանի խմբագրությունում է:


Աղբյուր՝ yelaket.am

Կտրված մատի լուսանկարը ստորև.

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչներդ ուզում եք կԴրեք, մեկա բանի տեղ դնող չի էլ լինի:

----------

Chuk (25.10.2012), Freeman (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչներդ ուզում եք կԴրեք, մեկա բանի տեղ դնող չի էլ լինի:


Դեմը ընտրություն կա, հիմա հրաշքներ են տեղի ունենում

----------

Ambrosine (26.10.2012), Chuk (25.10.2012), keyboard (25.10.2012), Moonwalker (26.10.2012), VisTolog (26.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեկ, երբ այս մասին հաղորդեցին, հասկացա, թե կտրված մատը հենց դատախազին էլ ուղարկել են  :Think: :
Ինչ ահավոր ա: Թեկուզ գողության համար նստել ա ու մեղավոր ա, պիտի սենց անմարդկային վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերվի՞: Եթե իմանամ, որ մանկապիղծներին սենց են անում, կասեմ` ջհանդամ թե... բայց ախր գողության համար նստածի հանդե՞պ, այն էլ` 20 տարեկան  :Sad: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.10.2012)

----------

